# possible to just pressurize a water bottle with air under pressure from turbo and using



## danzaharia (Dec 14, 2008)

some sort of calibrated nozzle inject into the turbo inlet /air filter cone ?
just trying to get 7psi w/o IC on a 1.8 vw gti 1983...a car w/o any sophisticated computers and 8.5 CR
any venturi/bernouli type nozzles out there ? which will flow more when air velocity is higher (which basically will somehow take in account the engine rpm as opposed to boost pressure which is a function of more factors ?)
I will also get more frequency valve duty cycle using grounding of the o2 sensor with a pressure switch ( 90% duty cycle)
thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: possible to just pressurize a water bottle with air under pressure ... (danzaharia)*

Simplicity has its merits. However, this idea isn't going to work. That's because you'll need very high pressure (100psi+) to get the spray nozzle to atomize properly. I doubt that you're running that much boost.







Also, spraying on the outside of the filter is simply going to saturate the element. From there it'll just dribble into the intake.
You've got to pay to play. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## danzaharia (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: possible to just pressurize a water bottle with air under pressure ... ([email protected])*

Simplicity has its merits. However, this idea isn't going to work. That's because you'll need very high pressure (100psi+) to get the spray nozzle to atomize properly. I doubt that you're running that much boost. Also, spraying on the outside of the filter is simply going to saturate the element. From there it'll just dribble into the intake.
------
I plan to have "the dribble" go right in to the compressor intake with the hope that blades/turbulence/air velocity/heat etc will mix the water with air and find ist way into the cylinders....
if I can have a small venturi device in the intake tube will be similar to a crude carburetor/ looking for something 
thank you for your reply


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: possible to just pressurize a water bottle with air under pressure ... (danzaharia)*

Spraying a fine mist before the turbo is very controversial within the water/alcohol injection development scene. That's becuase water is extremely abrasive and will erode the compressor wheel over time. Dribbling the stuff is guaranteed to destroy your hardware much faster.
Here's a very mild case created by a fine mist:








This is simply a bad bad bad bad idea. You're trying to save a couple of hundred dollars while you compromise several hundered dollars worth of turbo. I'd expect that the blades would shatter within minutes.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Listen to Scott, he's smart, don't do it. It's not the debate forum.


----------



## ds1919 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (BoostedDubVR6T420)*

Okay, I'm not going to dribble in water thru my Callaway








But I would like to run WAI in my setup. I have:
1.8l JH Callaway turbo w/IC.
Is it HIGHLY recommended that I just make a bung for the WAI in the intake mani? I have the ScientificRabbit Stage III, and would rather not make a hole in it, but if running highly atomized WAI thru the turbo creates significant wear on it, I guess I would put a bung on the mani. 
Any input? thanks.


----------



## init6 (Mar 30, 2010)

We ran draw through carb setups with the kind of water injection you're asking about for years back in the '90's on old datsuns. They were finicky as hell to setup but actually went for thousands of miles without destroying the turbo. That said...for the money you'll spend getting the tank and jets right you'd be much much better off going with an electronic system injecting on the pressure side of things.


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

*Re: (init6)*

you could just get a progressive map based kit.


----------

